# Obama hates cops.



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Call's one's actions stupid in the performance of his duties. 

Then he backpedals. 

Then he refuses to apologise. 

All over some upset Im-having-a-bad-day-waaaah over-educated-reverse bigot-turd losing it and dusturbing the peace. What a complete tool. (BTW- I'da tased that jack-off)

Well- if there was any doubt on where our Preident stands on crime and, supporting police in the performance of their duties- it's pretty clear now. 

Bad form Mr. President, bad form. Stick to bogus agnedas like health care, bail-outs and funding foriegn dignitaries. 

The Liberal Agenda has already given The Golden Barry-o (and The Professor) a pass on it so.... as usual, the man can say or do no wrong. Meanwhile, the PD is under the micro-scope. 

It just keeps getting better and better. :smt023

It's hot outside, Kool-aid anyone?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

In this case, I'll have a sip.

I'd be pissed too. Someone arrests me for "breaking into" my own house after I've shown them that it is indeed my house and I'll stand behind "stupid". Sounds a lot like "contempt of cop" would have been a more accurate description of the charge.

They were right to check it out. It was called in after all. Arresting him for being pissed was dumb though.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well according to the police report the professor started insulting the police officer...and went as far as a "yo mama" comment. *And this is why I'm not a police officer*... because regardless of the color of his skin I would have jerked his ass outside and would have beat the living hell out of him. That's just me...insult my mother and that's where you've crossed the line, period.

Here's the thing... Police were just doing their job in responding to the call. They had no idea who this man was trying get into the house and obviously his own neighbor had no idea as well. Based on that knowledge alone the police had every right to question the hell out of him, after all...his own neighbor didn't even recognize him. Also according to the report, the professor was aggressive and disorderly from the start. His stupidity. Then to top it off...after the arrest the race card is played...and then Obama puts his 2 cents in.........playing the race card from the bottom of the deck this time.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah real good move. He didn't pull the race card the entire election but now that his popularity is at an all time low, he pulls it.

He just sealed his fate in 3.5


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, with his "the cops acted stupidly" comment, I did an Irish jig, high fived everyone I saw, and had a drink to celebrate another nail in his coffin. Does that put me in a bad light?:anim_lol: 
I'm having a real rough time with this, I have to respect the position of the President of the United States, but, I'm having a real hard time trying to respect the man there.tumbleweed


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

In my experience you don't mouth off to cops. You don't get cocky, and you don't push their buttons. It's just common sense. It doesn't matter if you're black, white, green or magenta. You act reasonably respectful, whether you feel you've been wronged or not, until things can be figured out. You don't push them. I don't dislike cops, but I've had my fair share of run-ins with a few. Sometimes they were right, and sometimes I was right. But either way, I don't act like a jackass.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

nky1129 said:


> In my experience you don't mouth off to cops. You don't get cocky, and you don't push their buttons. It's just common sense. It doesn't matter if you're black, white, green or magenta. You act reasonably respectful, whether you feel you've been wronged or not, until things can be figured out. You don't push them. I don't dislike cops, but I've had my fair share of run-ins with a few. Sometimes they were right, and sometimes I was right. But either way, I don't act like a jackass.


Excellent point here (and others as well). I've gotten off the hook just being polite and keeping my big mouth shut, more than once. I've also been arrested for stuff I didn't do but since I was calm about the whole thing it was over in minutes with an apology.

This whole issue could have been avoided if Mr. I'm-Barry-o's-buddy could have acted like a human being instead of some over the top entitiled, militant jack-off with a liberal race driven agenda axe to grind.

That ass-clown Gates' was baiting that cop and that cop did a righteous job of not losing it and diffusing the incident. This was mirrored by others there and documented on tape.

They should have never dropped the charges and, I'da still tase'd his whiny entitled ass.....over and over and over and.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

what lessons does that teach to kids and the general public.:buttkick:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

The same one that's been being taught out here by the dried up twisted titt of a liberal agenda for over a decade- 

"oh, it's ok... it's just a minor crime" (3rd time loser gets another shot at parole)

"oh he's just misunderstood" 

"oh, pishaw, he didn't mean to do it and he's really really sorry" 

And the list goes on. 

It teaches others the wrong mesage. 

It teaches them that it's ok to shoot your mouth off, while breaking the law, to someone who is sworn to enforce it wearing a gun. 

Then he does his job and the drama parade starts with all the hysterics and shredding of clothes when little "insert hood-rat name here" gets popped for crack on the way home from chuch or catches a .45 diameter JHP for resisting and going into his pockets while CCW w/o a permit. 

Then the cop goes on trial. 

It's bullshite and it's out of control. And it's going to get worse now. 

I fing swear, if I were President this country would be whipped into shape in 5 days. 
Period. 
All this doulbe standard and PC crap would be a thing of the past. 

And I'd keep my big fat nose out of local affairs as Barry-o seems unable to do. God he's such a f'ing tool and I wanna smash my TV screen everytime that clown comes on in one of those mortgage modification commercials. 

And peeps called Bush an idiot. 

BRB- gotta go outside and smash some more stuff with a hammer.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

MLB said:


> In this case, I'll have a sip.
> 
> I'd be pissed too. Someone arrests me for "breaking into" my own house after I've shown them that it is indeed my house and I'll stand behind "stupid". Sounds a lot like "contempt of cop" would have been a more accurate description of the charge.
> 
> They were right to check it out. It was called in after all. Arresting him for being pissed was dumb though.


So what should have the officers done? Just sorry and thanks for calling him everything in the book and said have a good night?


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

The officer was doing his job. Someone got pissed cause the police officer had to do his job and figure out who was who and not committing a B&E, the only person that should get in trouble is the neighbor who called the police, this is what's happening nowadays no one knows who their neighbor is anymore, I know everyone on my whole street and I have had neighbors confront people going to my house when I'm not there. What should have happened "Oh hey neighbor, I've got a slim jim to help you with that!"


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You are really right. I have always made it my business to know the people that lived around me. I might not talk to them really often but I will now who they are and I will know who normally comes around. It it isn't one of them then there's a problem.

I think you see that mentality more in the city where people are a lot closer together. Which I think it kind of odd. It's a lot easier to get to know people especially the ones that but up against your property. You let them know that you watch their house and they will watch yours. At least most the time in my experiences. It seems that in places where people are really close to each other though many tend to not even give neighbors eye contact anymore. A good neighbor would have changed everything in this situation I'm sure.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

My take on this is based on what I've seen reported. Since I wasn't there it's all I have to go on, so I could be wrong. When a cop shows up in any situation, it's because he/she has been told their service is needed. What they discover once on the scene is ascertained in a matter of seconds, and decisions on how to resolve the issue are made immediately and sometimes continuously. Crowley didn't know anything but someone may be breaking into a house. Adrenaline is already flowing. I'm sure he was relieved to find out it was not a B&E situation. 

In his house or not, Gates decides to be offended the cop asked for ID. And then escalates the situation to an adversarial confrontation. Bad move. Cops are trained to diffuse those scenarios. Imagine another outcome. "Yessir, here's my drivers license, I'm Professor Gates and I live here". "Thank you Mister Gates, someone called in that there might be a breakin at this address, I was sent to check it out, have a good day". 

And we never hear about the situation at all. It happens all the time. Notice how you've never heard of me? It's because any time I've dealt with a cop, I'm respectful, I pay attention to instructions, and always end up in a pleasant short conversation. Unless the prick gives me a ticket! Just kidding, guys. Since I never break the law other than a few miles over the limit when travelling, it's not an issue for me. Gates is an A$$, Obama's a fool for even addressing the issue, and my hat's off to Officer Crowley for going to work everyday on my behalf.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

That guy was pissed about not being able to get into his house, and should of controled his anger towards the cop.

I would not want to be his student. They should protest his class until he takes an anger managment class.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> Then to top it off...after the arrest the race card is played...and then Obama puts his 2 cents in.........playing the race card from the bottom of the deck this time.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice Todd. That about sums it up. :smt023


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> So what should have the officers done? Just sorry and thanks for calling him everything in the book and said have a good night?


The cops were doing their job in looking into the break in. No issue there.

Gates got his panties in a twist about it and runs his mouth. He's a dumbass and should have held his temper, or at least directed it at his neighbor, but arresting him for mouthing off was still stupid.

Stupid because arresting someone trying to break into their own house, after you know it was indeed his house, just makes for another "I'm a victim of the establishment" story. If they would have just left him ranting like a fool on his front yard, we wouldn't even be talking about it on the national news.

That being said, I might have been just as stupid and hauled him in too.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

One has the right to be pissed. Granted. 

One does not have the right to be pissed and piss off others around him with his pissed-offednes. Once you become an irrational spectacle you are now at the least disturbing the peace and, possibly a threat to the caller, the responder or yourself. 

Slippin' these on for safety, yer takin' the cool down ride downtown. 

I've personally been in the exact same situation after locking myself out. It was dark and I was breaking into my own place. I got lit up, assumed the position, once I could prove who I was it was all over and I thanked the responders for coming and doing their job and my neighbor for calling it in. 

Was I pissed? Hell yes! I just broke a window trying to get in! But I kept my stupidity to myself. My point? 


If Dr. Dipshite had not asserted his bogus level of authority/celebrity status at 200db while foaming at the mouth and, played the cool card instead? 

It would have all gone under the radar. 

Beer summit and asskissing festival forthcoming at the Whitehouse, very soon.

How freakin' pithetic is that.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

clanger said:


> One has the right to be pissed. Granted.
> 
> One does not have the right to be pissed and piss off others around him with his pissed-offednes. Once you become an irrational spectacle you are now at the least disturbing the peace and, possibly a threat to the caller, the responder or yourself.
> 
> ...


That is exactly right.

May the good Dr, should have just stayed in the house that he so adamantly was arguing he owned. You can't sit in your front hard and tell all night. The cops and come and get yopu. In this case the cop was already there.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

The best is yet to come. Obama is hosting a lets have a beer peace party for the officer and Dr. Tool. All I can say to that is unbelievable.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay just looked at the slide show on foxnews.com of the whole coming together over beer, and if you look closely at the glasses their drinking, the police officer is the only one drinking....that's a sign of no guilt....good job sir.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> Okay just looked at the slide show on foxnews.com of the whole coming together over beer, and if you look closely at the glasses their drinking, the police officer is the only one drinking....that's a sign of no guilt....good job sir.


There were also no apologies from Obama at his "Beer Summit"... This was nothing more than a photo op, which Joe Biden slithered in on.

Video from Sgt. Crowely:

http://www.breitbart.tv/cordial-and-productive-cambridge-police-sgt-crowley-says-no-one-apologized/


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Copy on the failure to admit guilt by association with Stupid. 

If I was that LEO, I'd tossed my beer in Barry-o' face for insulting me in front of the world and dropped a nice fat summons in his lap for slander. Then flipped off Mr. Temper-tantrum, dropped trou and walked away with 'kiss it' on my cheeks in black shoe polish. 

But that's just me. I kinda have a pretty low tolerance for BS. And that get's me in trouble alot in this Brave New PC World. :mrgreen:

Did anyone hear the Justice Bro's this morning about the Beer Summit on EIB? It was a freakin' riot! :anim_lol:


----------

